# beacon vs lightbar



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Is a light bar really better than a simple led beacon? I have a light bar on my dump truck mostly because I prefer the way it looks to a beacon. I also mounted 4 surface mount leds on the rear for complete visibility. I need to set up another dump truck with ambers. I don't really see the need to spend $300-500 for a single light bar when a $60 led beacon looks sufficient. I'm not trying to be cheap, just sensible. What are your thoughts?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I like my beacon, gets the job done. Only thing I don't like is the sound of the beacon motors when im idling with the radio off. But its not a huge deal


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My boss runs an LED Federal signal beacon. Plenty of visibility. He hardly ever uses his haw's in the factory lights. 

I have a 22" LED bar, 4 led light heads, and haw led's in my head and tail lights. 90% of the time I use just the hide a ways. The lightbar and the 4 other light heads can be to annoying. If it's a day time event with high vehicle and foot traffic I'll have everything on, in the middle of the night I run just the hide a ways.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think the only advantage of a bar over a beacon is the number of flashes per cycle. A beacon will give you one flash / 360 degrees around per cycle. A light bar will give you more flashes front and rear (depending on how many individual units in your bar), but still only one flash per cycle on either side. Make sense?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Its really personal choice.


----------



## KGI (Dec 21, 2013)

With the LED technology now, bars, or mini-bars are the way to go. They provide excellent visibility, don't consume any power and are silent. We run Raptors from Speedtech lights on all our trucks. I'd rather have more lights than less, the average driver on the road is oblivious to everything around them.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

It use to be if you want really good light output go with a minibar. However that's no longer the case. LEDs have come a long way and we offer beacons now that more than rival strobes or even some cheapo mini led bars out there. If you do go with a beacon make sure it's rated class 1.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Strobesnmore;1692000 said:


> It use to be if you want really good light output go with a minibar. However that's no longer the case. LEDs have come a long way and we offer beacons now that more than rival strobes or even some cheapo mini led bars out there. If you do go with a beacon make sure it's rated class 1.


^^^^ good point^^^^


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

sven1277;1687292 said:


> Is a light bar really better than a simple led beacon? I have a light bar on my dump truck mostly because I prefer the way it looks to a beacon. I also mounted 4 surface mount leds on the rear for complete visibility. I need to set up another dump truck with ambers. I don't really see the need to spend $300-500 for a single light bar when a $60 led beacon looks sufficient. I'm not trying to be cheap, just sensible. What are your thoughts?


Most of the dumps I see are running surface mount strobe or led lights in the back and cab corners with a rotator or strobe mini bar or single becon.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

We run these http://www.star1889.com/pdf/product-flyers/star-warning-systems/pdf/SF008-255HTC-Flyer.pdf mounted on west coast style mirrors on threaded pipe not to blind the driver, very effective we plow for the state.


----------

